# tarpeeksi + inanimate/animate objects



## 盲人瞎馬

My friend said the following:



> I think the rule is that you do not need to use the partitive after tarpeeksi when you're speaking of humans:
> Astiassa on tarpeeksi vettä = there's enough water in the container.
> Autossa on tarpeeksi bensaa = There's enough gas in the car.
> Onko sinulla tarpeeksi rahaa = Do you have enough money.
> Oletko tarpeeksi pitkä = are you tall enough
> Onko hän tarpeeksi lähellä = Is he close enough
> 
> Not sure about the specifics here because I've never studied the rules in detail



Is it correct?


----------



## kirahvi

I think the difference here is noun v. adjective.

Inanimate:
_Autossa on tarpeeksi bensaa. _(noun)_
Auto on tarpeeksi puhdas. _(adjective)

Animate:
_Hänessä on tarpeeksi sisua pienen kylän tarpeisiin. _(noun)_
Hän on tarpeeksi vahva. _(adjective)

But then again, I've never studied Finnish on any higher level either, so someone else may want to chime in with their insight and correct my answer.


----------



## sakvaka

Giraffe's observations seem to be correct. The combinations are _tarpeeksi + NOUN (in partitive_ _sing./pl._), _tarpeeksi_ independently and _tarpeeksi_ + _ADVERB / ADJECTIVE_.

_Maailmassa *on* tarpeeksi / riittävästi ruokaa kaikille, mutta valitettavasti se ei jakaudu tasan ihmisten kesken._
_Tuliko ryhmään tarpeeksi / riittävästi oppilaita vai pitääkö sitä täydentää?_
_Kokoukseen ei tullut tarpeeksi väkeä, __joten päätimme käsitellä listan asiat seuraavalla kerralla._
_Minussa ei muka ole tarpeeksi miestä! _(roughly 'He claimed that I am not macho enough to do it!') _

Kolme kertaa kaksikymmentäviisi on tietysti enemmän kuin tarpeeksi. _(= more than enough)_
Olen kuunnellut hänen puheitaan aivan tarpeeksi. Kunpa hän pitäisi suunsa kiinni!
Tärkeintä on, että syöt tarpeeksi paljon ruokaa. 

__Misc. notes: _*1*._ Tarpeeksi _is synonymous with _riittävän_ (= sufficiently), but it can't be used in all phrases.*2*. It is possible that language experts disapprove of 'tarpeeksi paljon' (much enough) and call it unnecessary repetition.


----------



## hui

_Kahvi on tarpeeksi vahvaa._ (adjective, in partitive)

In all examples, leave out the word _tarpeeksi_. Does the case of the following word change? No. Therefore, _tarpeeksi_ has nothing to do in what case the following word is.


----------

